# Kabel-Länge relevant für Ping/Internet



## -Life- (4. Februar 2011)

*Kabel-Länge relevant für Ping/Internet*

Guten Abend ,
Da W-lan nicht das Wahre ist wollte ich zum Kabel greifen . Dabei habe jedoch einige Fragen : 

1 :  Bis zu welcher Entfernung des Kabels kann an es die/den Geschwindigkeit/Ping beeinträchtigen ? (Mein Zimmer ist vom Anschluss ca.3-5m entfernt )

2 : Hat der Kabel egal bei welcher Entfernung immer die gleiche Leistung ? (Frage   1 hört sich ähnlich an ,aber zweimal fragen ist bekanntlich immer sicherer  .)

Danke im Voraus,
Mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kabel-Länge relevant für Ping/Internet*

Mein Rechner steht auch ca. 3m vom Anschluß weg und ich wage es zu zweifeln das der Leitungswiederstand einen so großen Einfluß hat, das wenn ich den an einem 30 cm Kabel anschließe einen besseren Ping oder eine bessere Geschwindigkeit habe! 

Zur zweiten Frage, natürlich nicht denn physikalisch steht einem der elektrische Widerstand im Weg, der sich mit der Länge immer mehr erhöht, bis die Leistung einbricht und die Signale vertärkt werden müssen.


----------



## K3n$! (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kabel-Länge relevant für Ping/Internet*

Bei 3-5m merkst du keinen Unterschied.
Ich habe ca. 25m und der Ping ändert sich nicht.

Die Leistung wird demnach, so denke ich zumindest, nicht verändert.
Wie gesagt, 3-5m sind gar nichts 


Edit:

Ping 192.168.2.1

Ping wird ausgeführt für 192.168.2.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=64

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.2.1:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Mittelwert = 0ms


----------



## DrSin (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kabel-Länge relevant für Ping/Internet*

Leute... ich habe mit W-Lan über 3 Etagen und sehr dicke Wände nen Ping von 9 nach goolge... ich glaube mit kabel kanns nur besser sein.


----------



## K3n$! (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kabel-Länge relevant für Ping/Internet*



DrSin schrieb:


> Leute... ich habe mit W-Lan über 3 Etagen und sehr dicke Wände nen Ping von 9 nach goolge... ich glaube mit kabel kanns nur besser sein.



Einen Ping von 9 zu Google?
Ich glaube, das kann man selbst mit einem Kabel kaum toppen.


----------



## rehacomp (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kabel-Länge relevant für Ping/Internet*

normale Netzwerkkabel (Cat5e) könne bis zu 100m lang sein, ohne Probelme. erst dannach greift man zu Kabel mit besserer abschirmung (Cat 7)


----------



## Infrarot (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kabel-Länge relevant für Ping/Internet*

Bei uns zu Hause ist es ähnlich wie bei K3n$!. Allerdings müssen von unserer Wohnung mindestens 30 Meter überwunden werden. Dabei kommt ein Cat6 Kabel zum Einsatz.

Bis zum eigentlichen Internetanschluss sind noch zwei Router dazwischengeschaltet und bis zum entsprechenden Gerät ist der Ping über LAN-only (zwei andere Rechner gehen über W-LAN ans Netz) vernächlässigbar, d.h. <1 ms.


----------



## -Life- (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kabel-Länge relevant für Ping/Internet*

Danke für die Antworten ,bin sehr erleichtert  . 
Mfg


----------



## Murxwitz (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kabel-Länge relevant für Ping/Internet*

da die signale sich in den leitungen mit lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten kannst du dir ausrechnen um wieviel dein ping sich verändert


----------

